# I feel the world has caused me this depression



## mizery (Sep 25, 2012)

If only I got a job then to occupy my mind and have something to show, got a car, my own place and feel happy I think I don't need to be so low.

Right now I'm still there's days like today that I feel so frustrated.
Men are so difficult to find these days.

I feel so ugly everyday and now I'm on mid 20s I still feel like a failure but who really wants to date a broken, failed, mid 20's woman who got nothing to show.

I need to find my messed up guy, I hope he's somewhere out there, looking out for me as well.

?sigh
that's all...


----------



## Anomnom (Jun 25, 2012)

I hope you're getting counseling. Happiness comes from within and until you learn that, you will continue to blame the outside world for your misery.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

When I was introduced to my husband I have had it with men!!! I wanted NOTHING to to with them. 

I was working on bettering my life for my daughter and I. I left an abusive cheating husband and every man I dated cheated on me or had other issues like being an alcoholic. I was done! I kept meeting losers!

Once I stopped focusing on dating and improving myself going to college and perusing a career is when I was set up for a blind date. I initially said no to the date, but something was nagging me on the inside. I caved in and said what the heck. What's one dinner and a chance to escape from studying college trigonometry. I almost declined his offer.

I gave my supervisor permission to give her BIL my phone number to call. We spoke quite a bit over the phone before meeting. I do like phone conversation. After 2 weeks of talking every night I had a bouquet of flowers delivered to my work from the gentlemen I was talking to. They were beautiful and I've never had flowers sent to me before.

We finally met up at my work party. There was a lot of flirting going on in between us. However I was a drinker at the time and I had a nice buzz going on.lol. He drove 2 hours to this party to meet me.. I still was not thrilled about dating at this point, but I agreed to go on an official date with him.

The flowers kept coming every Friday to my workplace. All the other women were jealous. I do think the flowers won my heart. This date was such a gentlemen. Our first date was out of this world fun! We went to the zoo then rock climbing. Haha, my date wore sweats rock climbing(I knew what he was thinking). Poor guy.

The flowers still kept coming. I was highly impressed by this point. We had several dates. Both out and in his house where we cooked together and played board/card games. He's a really honorable man. After a month he said he loved me. I said it much later, but we engaged 6 months upon meeting. The rest is history.

Don't give up on meeting that special man. They are out there. There are other men as honorable as my husband. I see this within his family. You'll most likely find this guy when your not looking. I was in my mid 20's when we met. He was in his mid 30's. we have 2 beautiful children together and I brought one in the marriage. My husband never inquired about my past ever. We live for the future and in the present. I believe in fate and I believe that fate brought us together. I do really believe my husband is my "soul mate".


----------



## mizery (Sep 25, 2012)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> When I was introduced to my husband I have had it with men!!! I wanted NOTHING to to with them.
> 
> I was working on bettering my life for my daughter and I. I left an abusive cheating husband and every man I dated cheated on me or had other issues like being an alcoholic. I was done! I kept meeting losers!
> 
> ...


thank you, sounds like a fairy tale to me, and I see that you're married for so long now.
Mine only like he said lasted for 6 months.

He cheated on me had an emotional affairs with other women under my roof.
He said the pain I caused him wanted him to kill me everyday,
yet when he left me he said that he will try to get back to me as soon as he can, so what changed then?
He locked me out of his life bit by bit, yet won't pay for my counseling. 
I depend on him so much because that's how messed up I am.
I cannot held on to a job because of the pain he's caused me, but still he insists his innocence and said it's all my fault.


----------

